# Cadeau All Wrapped Up



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Cadeau is all wrapped up...

[attachment=49512:CadeauAl...appedUp2.jpg]
[attachment=49511:CadeauAl...appedUp1.jpg]
[attachment=49513:CadeauAl...appedUp3.jpg]

...but Alas there is no place to go. 

Mommy is sad, bc she has been entering shows and still not finding majors. He only needs majors now, so we can't even compete in the shows we enter (but of course AKC gets to keep the money). It is getting very expensive and frustrating. :eek2_gelb2:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Cadeau your still a doll baby even though your all wrapped up. :wub: Just look at that sweet face. :wub2: Hang in there Carina you'll find some majors soon. :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Cadeau :wub: looks beautiful even all wrapped up like the gift he is - what a gorgeous silky coat he has! Hope you find some majors soon. :bysmilie:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww I love Cadeau's big brown eyes!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

He's such a lovely boy. :wub: :wub: :wub: I love his eyes. :heart: 

Good luck getting those majors!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Cadeau, you look like a baby doll with all your little wrappings!!!! I love it..........You will get your majors I feel sure~~~Gorgeous Baby!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Carina,

He is such a cutie. What a sweet sweet sweet little face. How old is he? He really is adorable.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He is SO cute, wrapped or not :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

What adorable pictures!!!!!

Finding those elusive majors. Jennifer ( Olive Tree Maltese ) our friend up here, is going through this right now with Jazz and Nami.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

He's so cute all wrapped up :wub: Good luck getting majors!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Cadeau has US all wrapped, our hearts are wrapped right around him!!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Cadeau is such a gorgeous boy :wub: :wub: I hope you get your majors soon!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Cadeau is too cute all wrapped up. :wub: I am sure you will find some majors soon. :hugging:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh i just love those black wraps - I am going to have to order some of those. Chowder has been sporting a manly pink. ok fine, not so manly. P 

Good wrapping job also - I've been studying how your wrap the wrong becasue that is something I just cannot get wrapped correctly! Cadeau is soooo handsome!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm so glad you started wrapping him again...his coat looked soooo lovely when you did before. Roo says hi to Dodo!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

At first glance,he looks like he's covered in black bows. He's such a beautiful boy. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: Praying for majors -- and once you find the majors, we know that Cadeau will WIN!!!!! :biggrin: 

Why? Because he's GORGEOUS :wub: :wub: even in his wraps.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh he looks so cute! He looks like he has little black bows all over him. What a cutie, wrapped or not.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Wow does he even look gorgeous wrapped! You can really see his beautiful structure when he's wrapped, I hope you find some good majors as the weather breaks and finish him soon.

P.S. Are you going to Nationals???? I need to see you there!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your sweet comments on my boy. 

I also really appreciate the sympathy and the encouragement. I was really frustrated and dissappointed yesterday when I saw the counts from NC. I have been waiting six months and only entered like 4 weekends in that time, the most likely (or the closest shows). Shows that were majors last year are not this year. Shows where people told me they were entering are not making the numbers. I entered him in two weekends this month. In just the past two weeks we have blown another $200 where we have to sit home. I will enter him again at the end of this month and in early April. 

QUOTE (Allheart @ Mar 6 2009, 05:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740003


> Carina,
> 
> He is such a cutie. What a sweet sweet sweet little face. How old is he? He really is adorable.[/B]


Cadeau just turned 2 on Monday. B) 


QUOTE (theboyz @ Mar 6 2009, 05:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740016


> What adorable pictures!!!!!
> 
> Finding those elusive majors. Jennifer ( Olive Tree Maltese ) our friend up here, is going through this right now with Jazz and Nami.[/B]


I think the enconomy is making it harder than before (and it was hard before, too). 


QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Mar 6 2009, 10:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740150


> :wub: Cadeau has US all wrapped, our hearts are wrapped right around him!!![/B]


Awww, he certainly has me all wrapped around his little paw. :tender: 
QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 6 2009, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740181


> oh i just love those black wraps - I am going to have to order some of those. Chowder has been sporting a manly pink. ok fine, not so manly. P
> 
> Good wrapping job also - I've been studying how your wrap the wrong becasue that is something I just cannot get wrapped correctly! Cadeau is soooo handsome![/B]


"wrap the wrong"? LOL, I didn't get that part. I have been trying to look at how others wrap, but I could certainly use more lessons from the experts. Smarty's face and ears were all wrapped up and I just can't seem to do anything right with them, so I avoid doing that, but I bet his ears and face could get longer if I could really figure it out. 

As for these wraps, they aren't my favorite. I thought the black would look like a good contrast color. But when I started using them I though naw they look like little garbage bags hanging off him. :blink: I like his baby blues ones best (those are the ones Chowder needs, some boys can carry off pink, but maltese are girly enough; they don't need pink to make it harder). I had him in some green ones last year and some woman saw us walking and said she wanted to meet the dog wearing packing-peanuts.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

oh wow, Cadeau is soooo handsome :smheat: even in wraps


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

He is a beautiful Maltese. :smheat: I agree with you he looks as if you wrapped him up in little Hefty Bags.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Good luck to him and you! At first I could have sworn he was smoking a ciggy when I looked at him. Glad to see that was just his beard tied back. LOL! I wanted to tell him that wasn't good for his health.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I really like rice paper inside plastic. 

You can always try just banding the ears and such and see how that goes.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I love how we can see his body! Perfect! Straight short back and all. He really is wonderful. His eyes are like Shoni's--a little lighter brown than some. I think it is more expressive.

I like the black, I certainly didn't think garage bags! More like black bow ties. I will cross my fingers you get the majors soon. It must be very hard, especially in some areas. Good luck to you and Dodo! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: so cute :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Do you think you'll have to send to a handler outside of your region to get some majors??


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Mar 7 2009, 12:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740747


> I love how we can see his body! Perfect! Straight short back and all. He really is wonderful. His eyes are like Shoni's--a little lighter brown than some. I think it is more expressive.
> 
> I like the black, I certainly didn't think garage bags! More like black bow ties. I will cross my fingers you get the majors soon. It must be very hard, especially in some areas. Good luck to you and Dodo! :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Dee,

That was one of the things I liked about these pictures. They do show his structure. And yes his eyes are a little lighter brown. I agree it makes them very expressive (though it is a fault in the ring). I want to say it is a minor fault, but that always depends on who is looking. 

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Mar 7 2009, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740798


> Do you think you'll have to send to a handler outside of your region to get some majors??[/B]


Jennifer,

I sure hope not. He is pretty spoiled and sensitive. I'm not sure he would do well with that. But even more, we are spoiled, too. We would miss him too much. Without Cameo here the house seems really empty, I don't want to be without him, as well. Of course we still have our old girl Caly. But she sleeps the day away most of the time.

I have been thinking to use a handler though for the shows near home if we can find the majors. I have a friend who shows Poms who has taken him out before when we were moving last summer and got one of his 9 points.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Cadeau is such a beauty! Keeping fingers & paws crossed for you all!


----------

